# I live in the hottest aeria on the planet.......tomorrow



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 21, 2022)

Tomorrow we are expecting temperatures of 45°C in my town Wellington South Africa and the town over is expected to reach 50°C. Hot enough for you?????


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 21, 2022)

I would take that for a day to melt some snow.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2022)

122 F would feel good to me now .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> 122 F would feel good to me now .


Yep. Still have a bunch of snow on the ground here.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 21, 2022)

Ok I'll pack it and put it in the pass around box.


----------



## aliva (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 21, 2022)

Consider this before you wish for it; a day of 122ºF would melt an awful bunch of snow.  Think flash flooding.

I can deal with the cold.  122ºF would be difficult.  I'm not sure that our central a/c could keep up.  I would expect widespread brownouts/blackouts.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 21, 2022)

That would be a 139ºF swing in temperature from this mornings 5:30 a.m. commute to work here in northern Vermont.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 21, 2022)

I've experienced 119ºF (Arizona for 8 years) and -19ºF (Michigan for 10 years).

It's currently 68ºF here in Santa Cruz, life is tough....

John


----------



## f350ca (Jan 21, 2022)

We got to -35 C last night. The puppy wasn't too long doing her business this morning, had warmed up to -31 by then.

Greg


----------



## brino (Jan 21, 2022)

....since I am "just down the road" from Greg

Last week we had extreme cold warnings.

On Monday, we got record snow fall rates  ~11 cm (~4.3 inches) per hour during the worst of the storm.
I knew I had to plow mid-day, but hard to see anything.... all windows covered and everything, including other vehicles, just white!
We ended up with 45-50 cm (18-20 inches) of snow from that storm, with more since...

Now, back to extreme cold warnings; -28 deg. C. (-18 deg. F. ) on the thermometer with a wind chill to -37 deg C. (-35 deg. F.) tomorrow......

Oh, and today the heater in the truck quit..... that was a cold drive home......

Brian

EDIT: I am not complaining Micheal, just contrasting.
Try to stay cool, don't get hurt!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2022)

Glad the son got out of Toronto , but  ........................................My jet setting kids . Son and daughter left Reagan International to Minn. today . Now , just took off for Anchorage Alaska minutes ago . DL1343 flight landing around 3 EST tonight . I'm on Flight Tracker . Warmer there than in Fallston .  









						DL2236 (DAL2236) Delta Flight Tracking and History 21-Jan-2022 (KMSP-PANC) - FlightAware
					

Track Delta (DL) #2236 flight from Minneapolis/St Paul Intl to Anchorage Intl




					flightaware.com


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 21, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Tomorrow we are expecting temperatures of 45°C in my town Wellington South Africa and the town over is expected to reach 50°C. Hot enough for you?????


I like my 20F plenty. I could not take 45c /113 for very long.  In the cities they don't like the heat either, tensions rise, more murders.
I'll take the cold. Although on the other thread about heated floors, I would like that for my basement floor, or more wool socks.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 21, 2022)

I can dress for the cold and be comfortable. I have spent a whole day in the woods deer hunting when it was -25°F (-32°C) and enjoyed it. 

When it gets that hot I can only take off so much clothing before I get arrested......


----------



## addertooth (Jan 21, 2022)

I have been in places in the Middle East, which were hotter... And I had to be wearing full battle gear (to include a sappy plate ballistic vest).  Under the vest was a long sleeve top and an undershirt.

But yep! 45C is quite hot.


----------



## strantor (Jan 21, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Consider this before you wish for it; a day of 122ºF would melt an awful bunch of snow.  Think flash flooding.
> 
> I can deal with the cold.  122ºF would be difficult.  I'm not sure that our central a/c could keep up.  I would expect widespread brownouts/blackouts.


Sorta like last year when it got down to 11f here on the TX gulf coast. Our grid can handle 3-digit days but most have electric heat and that apparently takes a whole lot more juice than air conditioners.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 22, 2022)

brino said:


> ....since I am "just down the road" from Greg
> 
> Last week we had extreme cold warnings.
> 
> ...


No worries. My problem is,when you are cold,you can add another layer of clothing,but you can only take so much off...


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 22, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> I can dress for the cold and be comfortable. I have spent a whole day in the woods deer hunting when it was -25°F (-32°C) and enjoyed it.
> 
> When it gets that hot I can only take off so much clothing before I get arrested......


Sorry I see I said basically the same as you did appart from the operability of getting arrested


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeez, freezing up North, boiling down South, and me and Aukai are suffering with 72 degrees in Hawaii. I guess someone has to do it ...


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 22, 2022)

mikey said:


> Jeez, freezing up North, boiling down South, and me and Aukai are suffering with 72 degrees in Hawaii. I guess someone has to do it ...


Thanks Mickey for your sacrifice


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 22, 2022)

mikey said:


> Jeez, freezing up North, boiling down South, and me and Aukai are suffering with 72 degrees in Hawaii. I guess someone has to do it ...


If China and Japan are Far East to us, what does that make us to you? LOL.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 22, 2022)

Was -20ºC here this morning, How about we trade some degrees and meet halfway, at 20.5C (69ºF)?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 22, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> Was -20ºC here this morning, How about we trade some degrees and meet halfway, at 20.5C (69ºF)?


Check the pass around box


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 22, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> Was -20ºC here this morning, How about we trade some degrees and meet halfway, at 20.5C (69ºF)?


That would be Santa Cruz later today 

John


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 22, 2022)

Basement shop window..... heavy sigh


----------



## Janderso (Jan 22, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Tomorrow we are expecting temperatures of 45°C in my town Wellington South Africa and the town over is expected to reach 50°C. Hot enough for you?????


Is this unusual?
That seems like Tarzan hot.


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 22, 2022)

We had a tragedy here a couple of days ago. About two hours drive south of me a family of illegal immigrates was trying to walk across the border into the US. This is across wide open prairie farmland at -30 Celsius. Mother, father, baby and a teen all froze to death. Just a terrible tragedy. Victims of human smuggling.









						Family of four freezes to death steps from U.S. border
					

A family of four, including a teen and an infant, were discovered frozen to death just steps from the Canada-U.S. border near Emerson Wednesday, victims of what U.S. justice officials believe is part...



					www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 23, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Is this unusual?
> That seems like Tarzan hot.


It usually gets to around 40°C at summer time but every few years it's like this.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 23, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Is this unusual?
> That seems like Tarzan hot.


This whole week ahead is going to be 38°C to 39°C


----------



## strantor (Jan 23, 2022)

Doug Gray said:


> We had a tragedy here a couple of days ago. About two hours drive south of me a family of illegal immigrates was trying to walk across the border into the US. This is across wide open prairie farmland at -30 Celsius. Mother, father, baby and a teen all froze to death. Just a terrible tragedy. Victims of human smuggling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea there was a problem with border crossing issues along the US-Canada border. I would assume if there was one, it would be in the opposite direction. People going north for access to health care. This is a tragedy, and compounded in my mind by how seemingly pointless it was. This is like dying while trying to walk from Target to Wal Mart, taking the long way through miles frozen tundra, when they're right across the street from one another.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 23, 2022)

strantor said:


> I had no idea there was a problem with border crossing issues along the US-Canada border. I would assume if there was one, it would be in the opposite direction. People going north for access to health care. This is a tragedy, and compounded in my mind by how seemingly pointless it was. This is like dying while trying to walk from Target to Wal Mart, taking the long way through miles frozen tundra, when they're right across the street from one another.


what's even worse, is there are areas that the border is on a street, and people down the street are in Canada and the other end is the USA, no border crossing, so why go to the frozen tundra?


----------



## Janderso (Jan 23, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> This whole week ahead is going to be 38°C to 39°C


Cheer up, winter is coming.
38c is 100f. Too darn hot!!!


----------



## strantor (Jan 23, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> what's even worse, is there are areas that the border is on a street, and people down the street are in Canada and the other end is the USA, no border crossing, so why go to the frozen tundra?


Exactly! I can't view the article (subscription required), maybe the part that makes it make sense is in there, but since it was said that they were victims of human trafficking, maybe it is safe to assume they were new arrivals and their ignorance was preyed upon. Maybe they had no idea it was so easy, and/or they were explicitly instructed to do it this way for some silly reason.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 23, 2022)

It's so hot in the Cape Town area right now that the gangsters shoot eachother with water pistols


----------



## Janderso (Jan 23, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> It's so hot in the Cape Town area right now that the gangsters shoot eachother with water pistols


For reals?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 24, 2022)

Janderso said:


> For reals?


 .. if I were a gangster,that's what I would have proposed.




Suzuki4evr said:


> It's so hot in the Cape Town area right now that the gangsters shoot eachother with water pistols


Maybe I should have posted it in the joke of the day. Jeff you had me going for a second, I had a goos laugh on this hot Monday morning.


----------

